# Houghton Lake man sentenced on wildland arson felony charges



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

A Houghton Lake man was sentenced on Tuesday June 5, 2012 on felony charges that he intentionally set multiple wildland fires in Roscommon County on three separate dates. Howard LeRoy, 71, of Houghton Lake, was sentenced in 34th Circuit Court in Roscommon. LeRoy entered guilty pleas on two counts of felony arson on Feb 16, 2012.

More...


----------

